# GLS January Racing Schedule 2014



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The New Year is here and GLS TJet racing group has a full calendar for January!

Jan 5 @ Rick's Medora Ave Speedway

Jan 11 @ Steve's 'The Bear' Siberia Int'l Raceway

Jan 19 @ Jeff's ZBT Raceway

Jan 25 @ Ed's Steelix Raceway

See individual posts for details.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Address*

deleted


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Deleted ?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

what was deleted ????


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

My error


----------

